# The Midterm Election



## bearycool (Nov 6, 2018)

http://lolcow.tv/r/autism

We are hosting the midterm elections here. Let's all be together in this Autism


----------



## LN 910 (Nov 6, 2018)

When are the results?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 6, 2018)

:powerlevel:There's red mist outside my window. Is that a sign?:powerlevel:


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 6, 2018)

The autism will flow through the rivers after this.


----------



## Brother Rabbit (Nov 6, 2018)

Regardless of who wins, there will be unprecedented amounts of salt, autism and tears. Shine on, you crazy Americans.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 6, 2018)

Brother Rabbit said:


> Shine on, you crazy Americans.


American politics are totally serious business.


----------



## An Ghost (Nov 6, 2018)

2odastream said:


> When are the results?


Should be rolling results out now. As polls close in states across the US numbers will come in from now until 11pm EST.

Is KF server time still EST or does it vary for each user?

Edit: some eastern states already reporting, still at 1% but expect something soon


----------



## verissimus (Nov 6, 2018)

In case anyone was interested in TYT coverage

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0DUJLc52Kw


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 6, 2018)

Calling it now Dems will make gains in the House and Senate


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Nov 6, 2018)

more like polyDICKS


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Nov 6, 2018)

If there's anything I could wish it'd be that the public stop taking Nate Silver's 538 as this amazing stats master.

https://twitter.com/NateSilver538/status/1059982719554215936

He's supposed to be the wizard based on all the polls and then he walks shit back at the last minute to look like he's still a guru. It's worthless.


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Nov 6, 2018)

I predict that Jeb Bush takes both the House and the Senate.

Screenshot this post.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 6, 2018)

Nate Silver, my old arch political prediction nemesis seems to favor the Dems winning the House, but the Republicans keeping the Senate.

Now that'd be interesting.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 6, 2018)

Sexy Potoo said:


> Screenshot this post.






 

Got you fam.


----------



## LettuceMan (Nov 6, 2018)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Nate Silver, my old arch political prediction nemesis seems to favor the Dems winning the House, but the Republicans keeping the Senate.
> 
> Now that'd be interesting.



That's the widely predicted result.


----------



## Lurker90 (Nov 6, 2018)

I want to see these leftist scream helplessly at the sky lol


----------



## BlueSpark (Nov 6, 2018)

The Last Stand said:


> :powerlevel:There's red mist outside my window. Is that a sign?:powerlevel:


Don't go outside, the Raincoat Killer will get you.


----------



## BV 937 (Nov 6, 2018)

Across the board its looking like the dems are going to make small gains but not enough to gain a majority but I'm just a gorilla so who knows


----------



## Brother Rabbit (Nov 6, 2018)

Will we get another TYT supercut of their reactions for this?


----------



## verissimus (Nov 6, 2018)

Chat disabled on NBC and CBS stream.

Edit : And ABC and PBS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czFMNst2svg


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Nov 6, 2018)

Predicting that the South was right.


----------



## crunchysalty (Nov 6, 2018)

Bring heads on pikes great again.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Nov 6, 2018)

Godamn my nipples are so hard


----------



## Mogambo (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm actually a bit surprised and even disappointed that more of our regular lolcows aren't sperging out over this right now. Lord knows they're too lazy and apathetic to actually get off their asses and vote, but considering that everyone on their FB feeds must be posting self-promoting posts about how they voted, surely they must know they could get some easy asspats from this. It's like the trans day of visibility all over again.


----------



## Superman93 (Nov 6, 2018)

RIP Dems dashing my hopes for a dem congress....again. Oh well
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lnLIKfaCJU


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Nov 6, 2018)

Everyone is waiting for The Young Turks to sperg out.


----------



## LN 910 (Nov 6, 2018)

So the Republicans won? Good for dramacoin at least.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Nov 6, 2018)

I like all the people that have been telling and texting me to go "Go vote!" despite them NEVER being this active in a non-presidential election, like they held it as some valuable part of civic participation and weren't actually just hoping I'd vote Democrat.  What a crock of shit.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 6, 2018)

I've never seen this much shilling for midterms in my life


----------



## CoolGuyHitler (Nov 6, 2018)

Sexy Potoo said:


> I predict that Jeb Bush takes both the House and the Senate.
> 
> Screenshot this post.


JEB IS A MESS! JEB IS A BIG FAT MESS!
_*air horn*_


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Nov 6, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> I like all the people that have been telling and texting me to go "Go vote!" despite them NEVER being this active in a non-presidential election, like they held it as some valuable part of civic participation and weren't actually just hoping I'd vote Democrat.  What a crock of shit.



Yep, "GO VOTE" might as well include "for the candidates I like." It's irritating.

And I know it's early yet, but where's the Blue Wave?  Kentucky, Indiana and Florida ain't having it!


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Right To Bear Blarms (Nov 6, 2018)

Can we get the Salt Mines back for this? Pretty please


----------



## yoshikage (Nov 6, 2018)

Jeb! really solidifying his lead over every single candidate. Looking forward to him being the one and only senator for all of the US.


----------



## Melkor (Nov 6, 2018)

I want a red tsunami just to see the liberal cows we cover on this forum chimp the fuck out.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Nov 6, 2018)

#bluesquirt2018


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 6, 2018)

Graffiti canvas said:


> #bluesquirt2018


More like #Blueprematureejaculation


----------



## The Great Chandler (Nov 6, 2018)

THE ZODIAC STRIKES AGAIN


----------



## 0 2 (Nov 6, 2018)

Guile's Theme goes with anything: 2018 midterms edition


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Nov 6, 2018)

CoolGuyHitler said:


> JEB IS A MESS! JEB IS A BIG FAT MESS!
> _*air horn*_


----------



## Jozef (Nov 6, 2018)

i feel sorry for the people who have to live with democrats. When they're not happy about election results, NO ONE is happy for the next 4 years.


----------



## UglyOldJafar (Nov 6, 2018)

the theme of tonight


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 6, 2018)

Wait I was wrong fuck im gonna lose so much money


----------



## Ouija Board (Nov 6, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> View attachment 586092
> 
> View attachment 586091



Yup, I voted yes on this! I will be so happy if we become one of the states to legalize weed.


----------



## Luftikus (Nov 6, 2018)

I hope the dems miss the majority in the house by a single seat for maximum salt


----------



## wylfım (Nov 6, 2018)

Luftikus said:


> I hope the dems miss the majority in the house by a single seat for maximum salt


RECOUNT RECOUNT RECOUNT
WE WILL NOT BE DIVIDED
#RESIST


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 6, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> I like all the people that have been telling and texting me to go "Go vote!" despite them NEVER being this active in a non-presidential election, like they held it as some valuable part of civic participation and weren't actually just hoping I'd vote Democrat.  What a crock of shit.


When is Hollywood going to realize that the common man/woman doesn't really give fuck what they think politically?

You'd think the 2016 election would have been enough.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 6, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> When is Hollywood going to realize that the common man/woman doesn't really give fuck what they think politically?
> 
> You'd think the 2016 election would have been enough.



They are surrounded by people who snort cocaine off thai boys like them.  They think it's you that are out of touch.


----------



## RichardMongler (Nov 6, 2018)

Well, at least Republicans have the Senate.


----------



## Melkor (Nov 6, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> THE ZODIAC STRIKES AGAIN


Ted is going to singlehandedly rape the dems in Senate


----------



## GarthVader (Nov 6, 2018)

Brother Rabbit said:


> Will we get another TYT supercut of their reactions for this?



Oh I hope so.  Watching Cenk melt down is truly awe inspiring.  I wonder if Anna has another amazing Tumblr story where she told off some white red neck dudes and the whole polling place clapped.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Nov 6, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> When is Hollywood going to realize that the common man/woman doesn't really give fuck what they think politically?
> 
> You'd think the 2016 election would have been enough.



I'm talking about everyone.  Musicians, "Non-profits," other regular random people.  It's so transparent.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 6, 2018)

All signs point to the Democrats winning the house by a small margin and the Republicans picking up a few Senate seats.


----------



## TaInTeDtAcO (Nov 6, 2018)

So, was there an election today? Fuck I've got to lay off the bath salts.


----------



## MG 620 (Nov 6, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> All signs point to the Democrats winning the house by a small margin and the Republicans picking up a few Senate seats.



A good result. Checks and balances and all that.


----------



## 0 2 (Nov 6, 2018)

Crosspost from the Something Awful thread, goons are taking this well:


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 6, 2018)

Everyone in this thread is a useless faggot who won


----------



## TaInTeDtAcO (Nov 6, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> A good result. Checks and balances and all that.


Trump doing the state of the union address with Pelosi sitting over his shoulder is going to be pure hilarity.


----------



## Chester Rigby (Nov 6, 2018)

Me and all my Central American friends voted twice today, and we’ll be voting twice again tomorrow!


----------



## Canned Bread (Nov 6, 2018)

_01 said:


> Crosspost from the Something Awful thread, goons are taking this well:



Yes let's remove one of the major parts of our Government and one of the only real ways of keeping the President in check just because you don't like whose on it.

Also kinda funny how everybody on Twitter is acting like Trump is done for because the House of Representatives looking like it's going to be shifting Democrat (Which granted is true), even though Trump has done nothing to get impeached for and the fact that the Senate also has a large part in the impeachment process (Which not only isn't looking like it's going to lose it's majority, but is actually going to gain a couple of seats).


----------



## Medicated (Nov 6, 2018)

_01 said:


> Crosspost from the Something Awful thread, goons are taking this well:



The way they are acting, you'd think the Democrats had zero seats.


----------



## Eryngium (Nov 6, 2018)

Jews did 9/11


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Nov 6, 2018)

Time for some 



Spoiler: Election cocktail



just mix  vodka with bleach


----------



## CIA Nigger (Nov 6, 2018)

_01 said:


> Crosspost from the Something Awful thread, goons are taking this well:


"If we can't have it nobody can."
I'm getting flashbacks to the time when woke thinkpiece writers called for the electoral college to be abolished complete with articles saying "it's wacist" and even Hillary herself getting salty and wanting it gone too all because Hillary lost.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 6, 2018)

Eryngium said:


> Jews did 9/11



it was the US Saudi interests plus mostly Saudi nationalists and a GOP POTUS focused on other things?


----------



## TaInTeDtAcO (Nov 7, 2018)

Canned Bread said:


> Yes let's remove one of the major parts of our Government and one of the only real ways of keeping the President in check just because you don't like whose on it.
> 
> Also kinda funny how everybody on Twitter is acting like Trump is done for because the House of Representatives looking like it's going to be shifting Democrat (Which granted is true), even though Trump has done nothing to get impeached for and the fact that the Senate also has a large part in the impeachment process (Which not only isn't looking like it's going to lose it's majority, but is actually going to gain a couple of seats).



Civics are hard for some. There needs to be a 2/3 majority vote in the Senate to impeach, which is just not going to happen. the Democrats squeaked by, but they don't have the votes in the house to do much of anything except make some noise.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 7, 2018)

Eryngium said:


> Russia did 9/11


Ftfy


----------



## captkrisma (Nov 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Everyone in this thread is a useless faggot who won



Occasio-Cortez won a Congress seat...so now we get more beautiful soundbytes from her until Maxine Waters or Elizabeth Warren tells her to "Shut her loopy ass up".


----------



## dopy (Nov 7, 2018)

purple toilet swirl confirmed


----------



## GarthVader (Nov 7, 2018)

captkrisma said:


> Occasio-Cortez won a Congress seat...so now we get more beautiful soundbytes from her until Maxine Waters or Elizabeth Warren tells her to "Shut her loopy ass up".



This is a gift....a wondrous gift!


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 7, 2018)

So dems have the house and GOP has the senate. Look forward to 2 years of absolutely nothing fucking happening because these cunts can't get along while shit gets slowly worse.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 7, 2018)

Medicated said:


> The way they are acting, you'd think the Democrats had zero seats.


I'm praying for a gift from the Salt Gods when Trump says, "I am the Senate."


----------



## dopy (Nov 7, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Everyone in this thread is a useless faggot who won


rethuglitards lost >25 seats in the house. sounds there are 25 extra useless faggots who are losers on the streets of DC tonight lol


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 7, 2018)

Medicated said:


> The way they are acting, you'd think the Democrats had zero seats.


>Abolish the fucking Senate


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Nov 7, 2018)

I don't think the dems will actually hold the house when like the last 150 seats report.


----------



## FightenGnome (Nov 7, 2018)

Gridlock, pretty interesting. 

I was expecting an above average Republican win. Alt-Right podcast from TRS is blaming single White women. Cope posting about how Trump Republicanism won over GOP cuckservatism

I'm surprised the Democrats have been able to do so well with all their rhetoric and the big Kavanaugh loss, but I think that that the Republicans are going to have trouble in the future if the Dems are able to stir up their base  in each election going forward.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 7, 2018)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I don't think the dems will actually hold the house when like the last 150 seats report.



ABC has called 196-185 in favor of dems, with 58 outstanding seats, almost all of which are strongly democratic areas on the west coast. Unless some crazy bullshit happens and LA and San Fran go red, it's pretty much in the bag.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 7, 2018)

I'd like Republicans to win both House and Senate tbh. Mainly so I can look back at all the voting ads I'd see that seemed almost like propaganda like this one and laugh. Maybe even check out a mass nuclear meltdown amongst the blue checkmarks on twitter.


----------



## SwanDive (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh boy, we're already seeing the "Abolish the Senate" sore losers cropping up like with what happened with the "Abolish/Elect the Supreme Court" stuff after Kavanaugh was confirmed. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 7, 2018)

SwanDive said:


> Oh boy, we're already seeing the "Abolish the Senate" sore losers cropping up like with what happened with the "Abolish/Elect the Supreme Court" stuff after Kavanaugh was confirmed. This is gonna be fun.



is there a good reason that a senator in AK should count the same as one in NY or TX? And save me all the shit mentioned in the Federalist Papers here in 2018.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Nov 7, 2018)

Here's salt on the other side of the aisle for a change courtesy of the Daily Stormer:




https://archive.fo/FjEyc


----------



## JunkFunkOCrunk (Nov 7, 2018)

Republicans wont win the west coast unless Sam Hyde teams up with Ben Garrison and eradicates all the minorities.


----------



## verissimus (Nov 7, 2018)

@thejackal ...are we really pulling the "current year" statement by mentioning the current year?


----------



## FightenGnome (Nov 7, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> Here's salt on the other side of the aisle for a change courtesy of the Daily Stormer:
> View attachment 586276
> https://archive.fo/FjEyc



This is the far right cope right here. It sucks being a White male in 2018, but it's probably worse to be a White woman. Everyone fucking hates you going forward. Far Right and Far Left. 

The reality is though that this was more an Urban vs Rural election, and it got gridlocked as a result.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Nov 7, 2018)

thejackal said:


> is there a good reason that a senator in AK should count the same as one in NY or TX? And save me all the shit mentioned in the Federalist Papers here in 2018.



You'll bait a lot of people successfully with this one. 7/10


----------



## Keystone (Nov 7, 2018)

TaInTeDtAcO said:


> Trump doing the state of the union address with Pelosi sitting over his shoulder is going to be pure hilarity.



Now that's gonna be fuckin' entertaining. This, but behind Donald as he's giving his speech, will make for some good memes


----------



## Medicated (Nov 7, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> Here's salt on the other side of the aisle for a change courtesy of the Daily Stormer:
> View attachment 586276
> https://archive.fo/FjEyc



Wow you can literally see the Progressives escaping to Arizona.


----------



## Star Wormwood (Nov 7, 2018)

So nothing's going to get done, each side is blaming it on anyone but themselves, and everyone is pretty upset about it.

We did it boys, American politics are back to normal.


----------



## FightenGnome (Nov 7, 2018)

Star Wormwood said:


> So nothing's going to get done, each side is blaming it on anyone but themselves, and everyone is pretty upset about it.
> 
> We did it boys, American politics are back to normal.



I guess Charlottesville and shooting up a synagogue wasn't the winning ticket for the right? Neither was stonewalling Kavanaugh and letting the caravan in a big win for the Left? 

Of course that's not going to be the lesson that either extreme is going to learn from this, but they should.


----------



## Echo_Ender (Nov 7, 2018)

The big thing is that RBG in the supreme court is about to keel over any day now and the Reps now firmly control the senate.

Looking like Trump is gonna get his 3rd Supreme Court appointee.


----------



## Rebis (Nov 7, 2018)

thejackal said:


> is there a good reason that a senator in AK should count the same as one in NY or TX? And save me all the shit mentioned in the Federalist Papers here in 2018.


"Let's ignore solid arguments made by actual intelligent people because muh NY and TX."
Okay, buddy.
I know I may sound like a Poli Sci 101 dipshit here, but reading the Federalists, Anti-Federalists, Spirit of the Law, and Second Treatise of Government is the best thing an American can do if they want to better understand our current government. Shit really hasn't changed that much, back then it was just complaining that RI got too much power in the senate.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 7, 2018)

FightenGnome said:


> The reality is though that this was more an Urban vs Rural election, and it got gridlocked as a result.



No you don't get it. Everything is about race. Whites are the best race REEEEEEE fucking jews and nigs ruing my election REEEEEEE every law I disagREEEE with is a fake law and should not be followed REEEEE.

This is the "master race", being outsmarted by "invaders" that are supposedly inferior.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Nov 7, 2018)

TYT debate "How Did America Get MORE Racist?"


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Nov 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> >Abolish the fucking Senate


It's treason then!


----------



## Slimy Time (Nov 7, 2018)

Considering how much the Dems went on about a "blue wave", this was an absolutely pathetic result. These guys were looking to see a swing like that of Obama's first term.
Looks like its gridlock for the next 2 years. Expect Dems to oppose absolutely everything proposed by Trump, even some of his more middle of the road proposals.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 7, 2018)

Lol, it is still the same old 50/50 bullshit at the end of the of day.

Democrats have the House
Republicans have the Senate


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Nov 7, 2018)

bearycool said:


> Lol, it is still the same old 50/50 bullshit at the end of the of day.
> 
> Democrats have the House
> Republicans have the Senate


...and nothing of importance will get done for the next 2 years.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Nov 7, 2018)

The scary thing is that Alexandra Ocasio-Cortez actually won.  I think that's the kind of person we have to look forward to from the millennial generation, who is beginning to increasingly enter politics.  She's a "cute", not very intelligent or informed ideologue that is more concerned with the grandness of her ideas and the feel-goodness of her words rather than fact or reality.   She's barely right in half the statements she makes to the point where she's so negligent in what she says she's lying, worse than Trump even.  Millennials love making their "grand statements" and virtue signalling and all that, and that's what we're going to get.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 7, 2018)

On a Gay note,

Colorado elected the first Gay governor Jared Polis.

I'm content with that.


----------



## User names must be unique (Nov 7, 2018)

bearycool said:


> On a Gay note,
> 
> Colorado elected the first Gay governor Jared Polis.
> 
> I'm content with that.





> Polis enjoys video games such as _League of Legends_, and his favorite champions include Maokai and Anivia.



He's a faggot alright.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 7, 2018)

At least she doesn't play Runescape and World of Warcraft


----------



## AA EE OO (Nov 7, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> The scary thing is that Alexandra Ocasio-Cortez actually won.  I think that's the kind of person we have to look forward to from the millennial generation, who is beginning to increasingly enter politics.  She's a "cute", not very intelligent or informed ideologue that is more concerned with the grandness of her ideas and the feel-goodness of her words rather than fact or reality.   She's barely right in half the statements she makes to the point where she's so negligent in what she says she's lying, worse than Trump even.  Millennials love making their "grand statements" and virtue signalling and all that, and that's what we're going to get.



Shes from New York, she probably wouldnt have won if she was from anywhere else.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 7, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> The scary thing is that Alexandra Ocasio-Cortez actually won.  I think that's the kind of person we have to look forward to from the millennial generation, who is beginning to increasingly enter politics.  She's a "cute", not very intelligent or informed ideologue that is more concerned with the grandness of her ideas and the feel-goodness of her words rather than fact or reality.   She's barely right in half the statements she makes to the point where she's so negligent in what she says she's lying, worse than Trump even.  Millennials love making their "grand statements" and virtue signalling and all that, and that's what we're going to get.


To be fair, FOX News does that with their female news anchors. Women are used as virtue, damn shame.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Nov 7, 2018)

If you're a hack journo for a right wing site right now you can just search for 'literally shaking' on Twitter, screenshot the tweets and laugh at the tweeters.

https://dailycaller.com/2018/11/07/...&utm_campaign=atdailycaller&utm_medium=Social

This sort of thing makes me so happy too to be honest. I dunno where I'd be if it wasn't for Twitter cunts having a meltdown because their party got a small majority in the House rather than the large one they felt entitled to and that CNN had promised them. The salt from these people seasons my life.

The only thing that would make it funnier would be if Twitter no platformed them people laughing at the 'literally shaking' tweeters, which isn't even all that unlikely at the moment.

Yes Jack Dorsey! Let the hate flow through you! Pick up your Bay Area weapon and strike down the mockers!


----------



## TaInTeDtAcO (Nov 7, 2018)

*Soy-face intensifies*


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Nov 7, 2018)

"The party now has the power to investigate President Trump."

The party now has the power to waste taxpayer time and money while ignoring the true pressing issues that actually affect normal Americans' daily lives.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm sorry... but what are they even claiming to investigate? Russian ties, part 2?  Usually you have to accuse someone of actually doing something wrong before you start an investigation into whether or not they did it.  "We know he must have done something wrong" indicates extreme prejudice and that facts have nothing to do with their "investigation".  

Also when the hell are we getting more OIG reports about how the FBI are a bunch of fuckups?  I thought we were due some more of those.


----------



## Medicated (Nov 7, 2018)

bearycool said:


> On a Gay note,
> 
> Colorado elected the first Gay governor Jared Polis.



Why is that important? Have the other Governors been cutting off the water and electricity to the gays?


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Nov 7, 2018)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I'm sorry... but what are they even claiming to investigate? Russian ties, part 2? Usually you have to accuse someone of actually doing something wrong before you start an investigation into whether or not they did it. "We know he must have done something wrong" indicates extreme prejudice and that facts have nothing to do with their "investigation".



They'll say it's "Alt Right neo Nazi Russian bot election hacking" and then they'll go after Trump's messy personal life.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Nov 7, 2018)

Medicated said:


> Why is that important? Have the other Governors been cutting off the water and electricity to the gays?



Of course it's just identity politics bullshit. Polis is extremely wealthy (net worth of $400 million) and has never struggled a day in his life.

I live in CO and voted for Polis's opponent. I didn't even know Polis was gay until after I had submitted my ballot. He initially said he wanted to turn Colorado into a sanctuary state, believes extreme taxation is the answer to everything, and simplistically demonizes guns. He's a terrible and predictable contemporary Dem. Nothing special at all except for the fact that he likes cock.


----------



## BV 937 (Nov 7, 2018)

This wasn't too bad overall from a conservative standpoint IMO. GOP Senate + Ginsberg Dying = GOP SCOTUS


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Nov 7, 2018)

Harambe said:


> This wasn't too bad overall from a conservative standpoint IMO. GOP Senate + Ginsberg Dying = GOP SCOTUS



Also the swing to the Democrats in the House isn't as much as you'd expect.  Clinton lose 54, G W Bush gained 8 but that was right after 9/11. Obama lost 63. Trump's going to lose 20-30.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_midterm_election#Historical_record_of_midterm

Edit : it turned out to be 34. It's still not too bad though -


----------



## FightenGnome (Nov 7, 2018)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> The scary thing is that Alexandra Ocasio-Cortez actually won.  I think that's the kind of person we have to look forward to from the millennial generation, who is beginning to increasingly enter politics.  She's a "cute", not very intelligent or informed ideologue that is more concerned with the grandness of her ideas and the feel-goodness of her words rather than fact or reality.   She's barely right in half the statements she makes to the point where she's so negligent in what she says she's lying, worse than Trump even.  Millennials love making their "grand statements" and virtue signalling and all that, and that's what we're going to get.



She's a Millennial "type" but hardly representative as a whole. In many ways Trump is a Millennial candidate too. If you want to talk generational politics, as time goes on, more and more people are interested in some form of populism that deals with the issues they actually care about. 

I remember back in the early 00s, politicians talked about reaching across the aisle as if it were a good thing. Boomers would talk about how they liked checks and balances on power. I don't know a single young person who is into politics that wants to maintain the status quo. 

I support the Republicans, but I'd rather have a "Blue Wave" than gridlock because then nothing gets done and nobody gets the changes they want. Money doesn't buy as much, automation is on the way, hordes of migrants are entering Western countries, birth rates are down, healthcare is expensive, male/female relations are poor, and countries are going into terrible debt. 

Someone needs to do something.


----------



## Maxliam (Nov 7, 2018)

FightenGnome said:


> She's a Millennial "type" but hardly representative as a whole. In many ways Trump is a Millennial candidate too. If you want to talk generational politics, as time goes on, more and more people are interested in some form of populism that deals with the issues they actually care about.
> 
> I remember back in the early 00s, politicians talked about reaching across the aisle as if it were a good thing. Boomers would talk about how they liked checks and balances on power. I don't know a single young person who is into politics that wants to maintain the status quo.
> 
> ...


Sooo....you're saying we need to start arming all Americans and conquer the Western Hemisphere and then set our sights on Europe before it becomes a giant muslim shithole? Because I'm down to conquering Latin America.


----------



## FightenGnome (Nov 7, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> Sooo....you're saying we need to start arming all Americans and conquer the Western Hemisphere and then set our sights on Europe before it becomes a giant muslim shithole? Because I'm down to conquering Latin America.



First men down get first pick of the spoils. Only the good looking women get to come to the U.S. All others have to back.


----------



## Maxliam (Nov 7, 2018)

FightenGnome said:


> First men down get first pick of the spoils. Only the good looking women get to come to the U.S. All others have to back.


Mmm...having a harem of Salma Hayek look alikes....sign me up!


----------



## Anonymousshitposter09 (Nov 7, 2018)

Harambe said:


> This wasn't too bad overall from a conservative standpoint IMO. GOP Senate + Ginsberg Dying = GOP SCOTUS



No wall tho.

There will be a point in the future where the GOP won't be able to win a national election ever again unless they rebrand themselves as the party of free gibs and based spanish-speaking gringos like Jeb.

America is on its way to latinamericanization.


----------



## Maxliam (Nov 7, 2018)

Anonymousshitposter09 said:


> No wall tho.
> 
> There will be a point in the future where the GOP won't be able to win a national election ever again unless they rebrand themselves as the party of free gibs and based spanish-speaking gringos like Jeb.
> 
> America is on its way to latinamericanization.


Let me burst a little bubble for the whitey in here. Latinos who become Americanized are like white people. Those that live in the more rural areas tend to be more conservative, those who live in the cities tend to be liberal (though not as much a whites), so it might be wise for the Republicans to embrace a voting bloc that tends to support gun ownership, religion (mostly Catholic but other sects of Christian as well), traditional family values, etc.

The Democrats are clumsy in their outreach to Latinos. They treat them like children. It would help the Republicans to reach out and try to get them more into the fold. A lot of legal immigrants do not illegals. Notice how the Cuban population in Florida really doesn't like socialism? They either suffered directly under it or they are children of people who fled that shit.

Republicans could pick up more votes by reforming immigration laws and tightening things like what happens to people who hire illegals. The folks hiring illegals will mistreat them since they have little way of fighting back.


----------



## fenny (Nov 8, 2018)

My polling place was in an art class room at a school, the art was cute.


----------



## BV 937 (Nov 8, 2018)

FightenGnome said:


> male/female relations are poor



Outside of Hollywood they are fine

Lmao and whats the government supposed to do about this anyways


----------



## dopy (Nov 8, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> Latinos who become Americanized are like white people. Those that live in the more rural areas tend to be more conservative









absolutely based


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 8, 2018)

dopy said:


> absolutely based


the problem with that image is that's it's lumping all the minorities as one single ethnicity, rather than separating by nigger, rice nigger, sand nigger, bean nigger, curry nigger and red skinned niggers.


----------



## dopy (Nov 8, 2018)

Oglooger said:


> the problem with that image is that's it's lumping all the minorities as one single ethnicity, rather than separating by nigger, rice nigger, sand nigger, bean nigger, curry nigger and red skinned niggers.



there's a reason for the asterisk in the image.







based tejanos and roof koreans am i right

as soon as the wh*Te majority in the US is gone - it already is with regard to 18 and under, don't be fooled by statistical conflation, just look at ethnic breakdown of children of single white mothers - expect an actual blue wave that shatters like glass. the only reason why muslims, terfs, and troons all vote democrat is because they all have a common enemy. kick out that common enemy and the cracks will automatically form where they should, along ethno-religious lines (see: any SE asian country).


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 8, 2018)

dopy said:


> there's a reason for the asterisk in the image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the image, but my autism wants to see the 100% blue from all ethnicities.


----------



## FightenGnome (Nov 8, 2018)

Harambe said:


> Outside of Hollywood they are fine
> 
> Lmao and whats the government supposed to do about this anyways



If we're talking real politics, that's not true. I could go full autist and throw out various studies about lower marriage rates, declines in happiness, articles about women suffering "a man drought", the creation of weird groups like MGTOW and Incels, and everything in between, but it does seem to be a general problem. 

Government should be addressing some of the underlying issues that cause stuff like this, but instead have chosen to take a laissez faire approach.


----------



## kyle2252 (Nov 8, 2018)

FightenGnome said:


> If we're talking real politics, that's not true. I could go full autist and throw out various studies about lower marriage rates, declines in happiness, articles about women suffering "a man drought", the creation of weird groups like MGTOW and Incels, and everything in between, but it does seem to be a general problem.
> 
> Government should be addressing some of the underlying issues that cause stuff like this, but instead have chosen to take a laissez faire approach.


I don't think the government should do a damn thing about it. Part of being an American is your freedom to be a degenerate fucking weirdo.


----------

